# أجمل أربعين مثل في العالم



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

أجمل أربعين مثل في العالم 






إذا لم نكن تعلم أين تذهب ، فكل الطرق تؤدى الى هناك 

** ** ** ** 



يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك ، فابتسم 

** ** ** ** 



يظل الرجل طفلاً حتى تموت أمه ، فإذا ماتت شاخ فجأة 

** ** ** ** 


عندما تحب عدوك يحس بتفاهته 

** ** ** ** 



إذا طعنت من الخلف فاعلم أنك في المقدمة 

** ** ** ** 



الكلام اللين يغلب الحق البين 

** ** ** ** 



كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم 

** ** ** ** 


لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره 

** ** ** ** 


العين التي لا تبكي لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً 

** ** ** ** 


المهزوم إذا ابتسم أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز 

** ** ** ** 


لا خير في يمنى بغير يسار 

** ** ** ** 


الجزع عند المصيبة ، مصيبة أخرى 

** ** ** ** 


الابتسامة كلمة معروفه من غير حروف 

** ** ** ** 


اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك ، كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه 

** ** ** ** 


لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك ، فقد اختارتك أولا 

** ** ** ** 


لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك و لكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعشش في رأسك 

** ** ** ** 


تصادق مع الذئاب ... على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً 

** ** ** ** 


ذوو النفوس الدنيئة يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء 



** ** ** ** 


إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب 

** ** ** ** 


كن صديقاً ، ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق 

** ** ** ** 


إن بعض القول فن .. فاجعل الإصغاء فناً 

** ** ** ** 


الذي يولد وهو يزحف ، لا يستطيع أن يطير 

** ** ** ** 


اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد القصيرة 

** ** ** ** 


نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب ، ولو عاد لكرهناه 

** ** ** ** 


من علت همته طال همه 

** ** ** ** 


من العظماء من يشعر المرء فى حضرته أنه صغير ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء 

** ** ** ** 


من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما معاً 

** ** ** ** 


المرأة هي نصف المجتمع ، وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر 

** ** ** ** 


لكل كلمة أذن ، ولعل أذنك ليست لكلماتي ، فلا تتهمني بالغموض 

** ** ** ** 


كلما ارتفع الإنسان تكاثفت حوله الغيوم والمحن 

** ** ** ** 


لا تجادل الأحمق ، فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما 

** ** ** ** 


الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل 

** ** ** ** 


قد يجد الجبان 36 حلاً لمشكلته ولكن لا يعجبه سوى حل واحد منها وهو .. الفرار 

** ** ** ** 


شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك 

** ** ** ** 


من أطاع الواشي ضيَع الصديق 

** ** ** ** 


أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام 

** ** ** ** 


لا تستحِ من إعطاء القليل فإن الحرمان اقل منه


خاص بـــــ:download:ــــ
جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> من العظماء من يشعر المرء فى حضرته أنه صغير ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء



*
اقوال كلها فوق الرائعة
انما احببت هذه الجميلة كثيرا"
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك ، كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه 

لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك ، فقد اختارتك أولا 

لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك و لكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعشش في رأسك 



موضوع جميل قوووي


مرسي كوكو

​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا مايكل  
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا فراشه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا دونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## ارووجة (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي الك اخي عالامثال الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا ارووجه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك 

*  كلهم احلي من  بعض احترت اقتبس ايه *
*تسلم ايدك يا كوكو*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا ميرو 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## merna lovejesus (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد موضوع جميييييييييييييل اووووووووى ميرسى كتيييييييير


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا ميرنا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2009)

*
If you don't have an objective in life, any cause could be one
إذا لم تكن تعلم أين تذهب ، فكل الطرق تؤدى إلى هناك
Si tu n'as pas un but dans la vie, tout peut servir comme un but.
** ** ** **

There is always one who suffers more than you do, so you should be optimistic
يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك ، فابتسم
Il y a toujours quelqu'un qui souffre plus que toi , donc soit optimiste
* ** ** **

A man will continue acting like a child until his mother's death, then he will age in a sudden
يظل الرجل طفلاً حتى تموت أمه ، فإذا ماتت شاخ فجأة
L'homme continue agir comme un enfant jusqu'à la mort de sa mère,
à ce moment là, il vieillira d'un seul coup
** ** ** **

When you love your enemy is when he feels of his emptiness
عندما تحب عدوك يحس بتفاهته
C'est quand tu aimes ton enemi, c'est là quand il sent qu'il vaut rien
** ** ** **

If you have been betrayed from behind the scene,
then you should be proud because you are the only one who is in 
front
إذا طعنت من الخلف فاعلم أنك في المقدمة
Si quelqu'un t'as trahi sans ta connaisance, mais parce qu'il est jalous que tu es en avant.
** ** ** **

The soft words are more powerful than the naked truth
الكلام اللين يغلب الحق البين
Les mots doux sont beaucoup plus puissants de la vérité nue
** ** ** **

We are all like the bright moon, we still have our darker side
كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم
On est tous comme la lune, nous avons en nous ce c?té sembre
** ** ** **

Don't challenge someone whao has nothing to loose
لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره
Ne lance pas un défi à quelqu'un qui n'a rien à perrdre
** ** ** **

The eye which doesn't know the meaning of tears, it doesn't know anything opf value
العين التي لا تبكي لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً
L'oeil qui ne connait pas des larmes, elle ne connait rien de valeurs.
** ** ** **

Si le vaincu continu à garder son sourire il force le vainceur de perdre la jouissance du victoire
المهزوم إذا ابتسم أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز
If the loser keeps his smile the winner will loose the thrill of victory.
** ** ** **

No benefit of a right without a left.
لا خير في يمنى بغير يسار
Aucun profit d'une droite sans la gauche
** ** ** **


The panic from a catastrophe is anothercatasrtophe
الجزع عند المصيبة، مصيبة أخرى
La panic dans un cas catastrophique un une catastrophe
** ** ** **



The smile is a famous word without letters
الابتسامة كلمة معروفه من غير حروف
Le sourire est un mot sans caractères
** ** ** **

Be cheerful when gettin-out as when you coming-in
اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك، كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه
Soit acceuillant à ton départ comme à ton arrivé
** ** ** **

Don't be critic to yor wife's taste, she is the one who selected you at the first place.
لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك، فقد اختارتك أولا
Ne soit pas criticant du go?t de ta femme, rappele-toi qu'elle ta choisie au premier lieu
** ** ** **

You can't chase worries flying over your head but you can do preventing 
hem from nesting in your head

لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك ولكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها من أن تعشش في راسك
Tu ne peux pas empêcher les craintes de voler en sessus de votre tête mais tu peux les empêcher de faire un nid dans ta tête
** ** ** **

Dive with the shark but bewarre not 
to be swallowed
تصادق مع الذئاب .... على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً
Nage avec les requins mais fais attention de ne pas être avaler
** ** ** **
ذوو النفوس الدنيئة يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء
The demeanour will be thrilled in finding out a mistake of his great rival
** ** ** **

Every minute of anger will get you one more year older.
إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب
Chaque minute de colère vous rend un an plus vieux
** ** ** **
end and don't
إن بعض القول فن ... فاجعل الإصغاء فناً
Elocution is an art so let listening be a similar art
La diction est une art Il faut donc considerer l'écoute comme une art semblable
** ** ** **

The impossible can never decome possible
الذي يولد وهو يزحف ، لا يستطيع أن يطير
L'impossible est impossible
** ** ** **

The gift of gab is a proof of jealousy
اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد القصيرة
La langue pendue est une preuve de la jalousie.
** ** ** **

We have nostalgia for the past because it is gone. If it comes back we would hate it.
نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب، ولو عاد لكرهناه
Nous avons la nostalgie pour le passé parce que nous l'avons quitté, mais si il retournera nous allons le détester.
** ** ** **

The one whose ambition is great so his worries
من علت همته طال همه
Celui qui as beaucoup d'ambition il a beaucoup de souci
** ** ** **

People feel small in the presence of some of the great personality, , yet the greatest is the one who let all around him feel great as well
من العظماء من يشعر المرء فى حضرته أنه صغير ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء
Des gens qui sentent tout petit devant une grande personalité, cependant une personne est digne d'être appeler grand est celui qui laisse chaque personne de son entourage sentir important
** ** ** **

Celui qui chasse deux oiseaux en même temps il les perd tous les deux
من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما معاً
Chase two birds at the same time and you will loose both.
** ** ** **

The woman is half the society and the one who educates the other half
المرأة هي نصف المجتمع ، وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر
La femme est la moitié de la société et c'est elle qui élève l'autre moitié
** ** ** **

For every word their is a listener and probably my words don't suit your ears. So please don't accuse 
me of being ambiguous
لكل كلمة أذن، ولعل أذنك ليست لكلماتي، فلا تتهمني بالغموض
Pour chaque mot en trouvera un écouteur et probablement mes mots ne te coviennent pas. Donc s'il te plait ne m'accuse pas d'être un ambigu
** ** ** **


As more higher up one rises to as more clouds and problems will surround him.
كلما ارتفع الإنسان تكاثفت حوله الغيوم والمحن
Plus que la personne s'élevera plus que ses problèmes s'accroîtera
** ** ** **


Don't argue with an ignorant for it will be hard for people to differentiate between you
لا تجادل الأحمق ، فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما
Ne pas discuter avec un ignorant, le monde seront mélés entre vous
** ** ** **


The failure in planning will lead in planning to failure
الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل

L'échec en planification mènera en planification vers l'échec
** ** ** **



The coward will find 36 solutions to his problem but the one will 
like most is fleeing
قد يجد الجبان 36 حلاً لمشكلته ولكن لا يعجبه سوى حل واحد منها وهو .. الفرار
Le lâche trouvera 36 solutions pour son problème mais le plus qu'il préférera c'est de fuire
** ** ** **


Better set your path with a smile 
than with a sword
شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك
 
Mieux creuser ton chemin avec un souris que le creuser avec une épée
** ** ** **



If you listen to the telltale you will lose the friend
من أطاع الواشي ضيَع الصديق
Si tu écoutes le rapporteur tu perds l'ami
** ** ** **



Better being a cub in the family of Lions than being a king of the ostriches
أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام
Mieux d'être un lionceau dans une famille des lions qu'un roi des autruches​*.


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2009)

كوكى 

موضوع جميل تشكري عليه

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كوكى
> 
> انا استطعت قرائتهم
> 
> ...



*سورى بجد دى غلطه بسبب النت 
وصلحت الموضوع
ميرسى كتير ليك بجد يا كليمووووووووووووووووو​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 فبراير 2009)

*امثال جميله جدا

بس انا مقرتهاش كلها

شكرا كوكي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا سويتى 

انا قرأت الموضوع ده اكثر من مره

 بس كان كل مره بالعربى بس 

ميررررسى كتييييير ليكى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى يا قمرررر​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *امثال جميله جدا
> 
> بس انا مقرتهاش كلها
> 
> شكرا كوكي​*


*
ولا يهمك يا كوكو
نورت بردك الجميل​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا سويتى
> 
> انا قرأت الموضوع ده اكثر من مره
> 
> ...


*لازم اغير يا كوكو  وجيبته بلغتين تانى
ميرسى ليك على مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 فبراير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرسى يا قمرررر​*


*
ثانكس يا دون دون
*


----------



## BishoRagheb (17 فبراير 2009)

*روووووووووووووعة ياكوكي
شكرا ليكي بجد
مجهوووووود ممتاز​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *روووووووووووووعة ياكوكي
> شكرا ليكي بجد
> مجهوووووود ممتاز​*


*
الشكر ليك على مرورك الجميل يا بيشوووووو*


----------



## white rose (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*إذا لم تكن تعلم أين تذهب ، فكل الطرق تؤدى إلى هناك




If you don't have an objective in life, any cause could be one
Si tu n'as pas un but dans la vie, tout peut servir comme un but.
** ** ** **





يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك ، فابتسم




There is always one who suffers more than you do, so you should be optimistic
Il y a toujours quelqu'un qui souffre plus que toi , donc soit optimiste
** ** ** **




يظل الرجل طفلاً حتى تموت أمه ، فإذا ماتت شاخ فجأة




A man will continue acting like a child until his mother's death, then he will age in a sudden
L'homme continue agir comme un enfant jusqu'à la mort de sa mère,
à ce moment là, il vieillira d'un seul coup
** ** ** **





عندما تحب عدوك يحس بتفاهته




When you love your enemy is when he feels of his emptiness
C'est quand tu aimes ton enemi, c'est là quand il sent qu'il vaut rien
** ** ** **





إذا طعنت من الخلف فاعلم أنك في المقدمة




If you have been betrayed from behind the scene,
then you should be proud because you are the only one who is in front
Si quelqu'un t'as trahi sans ta connaisance, mais parce qu'il est jalous que tu es en avant.
** ** ** **





الكلام اللين يغلب الحق البين




The soft words are more powerful than the naked truth
Les mots doux sont beaucoup plus puissants de la vérité nue
** ** ** **




كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم




We are all like the bright moon, we still have our darker side
On est tous comme la lune, nous avons en nous ce c?té sembre
** ** ** **





لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره




Don't challenge someone whao has nothing to loose
Ne lance pas un défi à quelqu'un qui n'a rien à perrdre
** ** ** **




العين التي لا تبكي لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً




The eye which doesn't know the meaning of tears, it doesn't know anything opf value
L'oeil qui ne connait pas des larmes, elle ne connait rien de valeurs.
** ** ** **




المهزوم إذا ابتسم أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز




Si le vaincu continu à garder son sourire il force le vainceur de perdre la jouissance du victoire
If the loser keeps his smile the winner will loose the thrill of victory.
** ** ** **




لا خير في يمنى بغير يسار




No benefit of a right without a left.
Aucun profit d'une droite sans la gauche
** ** ** **




الجزع عند المصيبة، مصيبة أخرى




The panic from a catastrophe is anothercatasrtophe
La panic dans un cas catastrophique un une catastrophe
** ** ** **





الابتسامة كلمة معروفه من غير حروف




The smile is a famous word without letters
Le sourire est un mot sans caractères
** ** ** **




اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك، كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه




Be cheerful when gettin-out as when you coming-in
Soit acceuillant à ton départ comme à ton arrivé
** ** ** **



امثال و حكم مع الترجمة بالانجليزية

لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك، فقد اختارتك أولا




Don't be critic to yor wife's taste, she is the one who selected you at the first place.
Ne soit pas criticant du go?t de ta femme, rappele-toi qu'elle ta choisie au premier lieu
** ** ** **




لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك ولكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها من أن تعشش في راسك




You can't chase worries flying over your head but you can do preventing them from nesting in your head
Tu ne peux pas empêcher les craintes de voler en sessus de votre tête mais tu peux les empêcher de faire un nid dans ta tête
** ** ** **




تصادق مع الذئاب .... على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً




Dive with the shark but bewarre not to be swallowed
Nage avec les requins mais fais attention de ne pas être avaler
** ** ** **




ذوو النفوس الدنيئة يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء




The demeanour will be thrilled in finding out a mistake of his great rival
** ** ** **




إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب




Every minute of anger will get you one more year older.
Chaque minute de colère vous rend un an plus vieux
** ** ** **
end and don't




إن بعض القول فن ... فاجعل الإصغاء فناً




Elocution is an art so let listening be a similar art
La diction est une art Il faut donc considerer l'écoute comme une art semblable
** ** ** **




الذي يولد وهو يزحف ، لا يستطيع أن يطير




The impossible can never decome possible
L'impossible est impossible
** ** ** **




اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد القصيرة




The gift of gab is a proof of jealousy
La langue pendue est une preuve de la jalousie.
** ** ** **




نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب، ولو عاد لكرهناه




We have nostalgia for the past because it is gone. If it comes back we would hate it.
Nous avons la nostalgie pour le passé parce que nous l'avons quitté, mais si il retournera nous allons le détester.
** ** ** **




من علت همته طال همه




The one whose ambition is great so his worries
Celui qui as beaucoup d'ambition il a beaucoup de souci
** ** ** **




من العظماء من يشعر المرء فى حضرته أنه صغير ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء




People feel small in the presence of some of the great personality, , yet the greatest is the one who let all around him feel great as well
Des gens qui sentent tout petit devant une grande personalité, cependant une personne est digne d'être appeler grand est celui qui laisse chaque personne de son entourage sentir important
** ** ** **




من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما معاً




Celui qui chasse deux oiseaux en même temps il les perd tous les deux
Chase two birds at the same time and you will loose both.
** ** ** **




المرأة هي نصف المجتمع ، وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر




The woman is half the society and the one who educates the other half
La femme est la moitié de la société et c'est elle qui élève l'autre moitié
** ** ** **




لكل كلمة أذن، ولعل أذنك ليست لكلماتي، فلا تتهمني بالغموض




For every word their is a listener and probably my words don't suit your ears. So please don't accuse me of being ambiguous
Pour chaque mot en trouvera un écouteur et probablement mes mots ne te coviennent pas. Donc s'il te plait ne m'accuse pas d'être un ambigu
** ** ** **




كلما ارتفع الإنسان تكاثفت حوله الغيوم والمحن




As more higher up one rises to as more clouds and problems will surround him.
Plus que la personne s'élevera plus que ses problèmes s'accroîtera
** ** ** **




لا تجادل الأحمق ، فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما




Don't argue with an ignorant for it will be hard for people to differentiate between you
Ne pas discuter avec un ignorant, le monde seront mélés entre vous
** ** ** **




الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل




The failure in planning will lead in planning to failure
L'échec en planification mènera en planification vers l'échec
** ** ** **




قد يجد الجبان 36 حلاً لمشكلته ولكن لا يعجبه سوى حل واحد منها وهو .. الفرار




The coward will find 36 solutions to his problem but the one will like most is fleeing
Le lâche trouvera 36 solutions pour son problème mais le plus qu'il préférera c'est de fuire
** ** ** **




شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك




Better set your path with a smile than with a sword
Mieux creuser ton chemin avec un souris que le creuser avec une épée
** ** ** **




من أطاع الواشي ضيَع الصديق




If you listen to the telltale you will lose the friend
Si tu écoutes le rapporteur tu perds l'ami
** ** ** **

أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام


Better being a cub in the family of Lions than being a king of the ostriches
Mieux d'être un lionceau dans une famille des lions qu'un roi des autruches​*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2009)

> يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك ، فابتسم
> 
> لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك، فقد اختارتك أولا



رائع وايت روز

شكرا ليكى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## white rose (24 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> رائع وايت روز
> 
> شكرا ليكى
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



*شكرا ليك يا قمر

سلام يسوع معك*


----------



## gtx (24 نوفمبر 2009)

"المهزوم إذا ابتسم أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز"
رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## kalimooo (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*

يظل الرجل طفلاً حتى تموت أمه ، فإذا ماتت شاخ فجأة

*الموضوع رائع جدا يا وايت

بس عجبتني هالمقولة

مشكورة لمجهودك

سوع يباركك


*
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

امثال راااااااائعه حقا
شكرا على الامثال
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (24 نوفمبر 2009)

لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك ولكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها من أن تعشش في راسك​ 


الله بجد حلوين جدا جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## white rose (24 نوفمبر 2009)

gtx قال:


> "المهزوم إذا ابتسم أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز"
> رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع



*شكرا لمرورك

يسوع يبارك حياتك*


----------



## white rose (24 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> يظل الرجل طفلاً حتى تموت أمه ، فإذا ماتت شاخ فجأة
> 
> ...




*اهلا كليمو

شكرا لمرورك الغالي

الرب يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا

موضوع جميل جدا

الرب معااكم
​


----------



## white rose (24 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> امثال راااااااائعه حقا
> شكرا على الامثال
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكرا لمرورك الجميل كوكو

الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## white rose (24 نوفمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك ولكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها من أن تعشش في راسك​
> 
> 
> الله بجد حلوين جدا جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسي يا مانا

شكرا لمرورك الرائع

الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## white rose (24 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ...



*ميرسي يا نهيسي

الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------

